# Any thoughts on what this could be?



## tazman099 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi All,

Brand new to the forum, so be gentle. I did some searching, but couldn't find anything exactly like what I have. I live in Chicagoland and the final remainders of snow just recently melted away. In a more shaded area of my yard, I saw a bunch of dirt patches, but as I know there are a lot issues with my lawn (relatively new owner, previous owner did not keep up at all), I wasn't too concerned. Until I saw it close up. I've attached several pictures. It might be tough to see but there appears to be tunnels almost on top of the lawn. Some of the holes go down about 3".

Hoping someone has an idea.

Thanks,
Rick


----------

